# 3 Word Story



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 2, 2009)

We'll create our own story...You can only add three words...


    There once was


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 2, 2009)

a mad chef


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 2, 2009)

who loved to


----------



## middie (Jan 2, 2009)

Fry chicken wings


----------



## Neeney (Jan 2, 2009)

.  But she didn't


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 2, 2009)

like to eat


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 2, 2009)

the little buggers,


----------



## Neeney (Jan 2, 2009)

so instead she


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 2, 2009)

threw the chicken


----------



## shortchef (Jan 2, 2009)

out the window


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 2, 2009)

One day she


----------



## roadfix (Jan 2, 2009)

saw her neighbor


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 2, 2009)

who loved chicken


----------



## elaine l (Jan 2, 2009)

walking toward the


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

old stone church


----------



## elaine l (Jan 2, 2009)

carrying a handful


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 2, 2009)

of discarded chickens


----------



## elaine l (Jan 2, 2009)

She thought "What


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 2, 2009)

and some big


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 2, 2009)

potatoes, can I


----------



## elaine l (Jan 2, 2009)

please use your


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

Large BBQ pit?


----------



## flukx (Jan 2, 2009)

She replied, "I...


----------



## elaine l (Jan 2, 2009)

want to cook


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

cook some breakfast


----------



## elaine l (Jan 2, 2009)

of potatoes and


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

some chicken bones


----------



## elaine l (Jan 2, 2009)

to feed all


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

the little kittens


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 2, 2009)

unfortunately she hit


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

the Priest on


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 2, 2009)

his big head


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 2, 2009)

and he said


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 2, 2009)

ouch, what the


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

Heck did you


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 2, 2009)

do that for


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't you know


----------



## Neeney (Jan 2, 2009)

that my head


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 2, 2009)

is blessed with


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

horrid pain already?


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 2, 2009)

well, excuse me


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 2, 2009)

the woman replied


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 2, 2009)

take some tylenol


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

or have a


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 2, 2009)

Rapid Release Gels


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 2, 2009)

and stiff drink


----------



## GrantsKat (Jan 2, 2009)

but be careful


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

and DON't Drive!


----------



## GrantsKat (Jan 2, 2009)

or designate someone


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

to drive for


----------



## GrantsKat (Jan 2, 2009)

you while impaired


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

or stay home


----------



## GrantsKat (Jan 2, 2009)

and watch tv


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

or read a


----------



## GrantsKat (Jan 2, 2009)

blog all about


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

inner city hippos


----------



## GrantsKat (Jan 2, 2009)

worried about weight


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

caused by eating


----------



## GrantsKat (Jan 2, 2009)

too many kinds


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

of chocolate cupcakes


----------



## GrantsKat (Jan 2, 2009)

freshly baked by


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

Jamie Oliver the


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 2, 2009)

short little chef


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

who didn't have


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 2, 2009)

a pot to


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 2, 2009)

boil a potato


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

in. So he


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 2, 2009)

grabbed a basket


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 2, 2009)

fresh fruit and


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

and a box


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 2, 2009)

of confection sugar


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 2, 2009)

to carefully sweeten


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

all of his


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 2, 2009)

nice sweet potatoes

_Wow you people move fast! _


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

yep!  speedy fingers have we!!


already peeled by


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 2, 2009)

his staff members


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

who were about


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 2, 2009)

to quit their


----------



## Glorie (Jan 2, 2009)

to come clean


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

PDs's dirty house


----------



## Glorie (Jan 2, 2009)

nasty bad habits


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

lol!  double typing can get confusing!!!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 2, 2009)

that some of


----------



## Glorie (Jan 2, 2009)

on the mountain


----------



## Glorie (Jan 2, 2009)

I give up, lol


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

lol... lets start again slowly....


Once apon a


----------



## Glorie (Jan 2, 2009)

midnight dreary, there


----------



## elaine l (Jan 2, 2009)

was an old


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 2, 2009)

crochety blind gorilla


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 2, 2009)

was a large


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

was a poor


(there that's better)


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

lol
never mind


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## elaine l (Jan 2, 2009)

Now I am confused! hehehe


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

THank you!   I'm sitting here laughing my head off!    Oh it feels good!!!!


----------



## Glorie (Jan 2, 2009)

who loved bananas


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 2, 2009)

hmmm... I don't know what to post


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

and ate them


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 2, 2009)

with stewed tomatoes


----------



## Glorie (Jan 2, 2009)

with great avengeance (sp?) lol


----------



## elaine l (Jan 2, 2009)

who loved bananas...


but did not


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

every saturday night


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 2, 2009)

Where the Hel^ are we???


----------



## elaine l (Jan 2, 2009)

that is more than three words Justmetoo...hahhaha


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

he ate banananassss and tomatoes every saturday night.


----------



## elaine l (Jan 2, 2009)

but finally it


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

dawned on him


----------



## Glorie (Jan 2, 2009)

made him explode


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

and he died.

THE END.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 2, 2009)

Good night Irene


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

well kids... I think we played that one to the end.  lol!  FUN!!!
Thanks.

Who wants to start again


----------



## elaine l (Jan 2, 2009)

Me!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

well...go!


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 4, 2009)

Tom and Tina


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 4, 2009)

and their children


----------



## babetoo (Jan 4, 2009)

i asked why?


----------



## Myop (Jan 5, 2009)

why do you


----------



## rjx (Jan 5, 2009)

wear no clothes?


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 5, 2009)

I like icecream


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 5, 2009)

boy, this story is very confusing.......
shall we start a  whole new one....if so, next person to check in, you begin.....


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 5, 2009)

The once was


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

a talking cat,


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 5, 2009)

with white boots


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 5, 2009)

and red laces.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

When she spoke,


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 5, 2009)

it sounded like


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

a raspy version


----------



## rjx (Jan 5, 2009)

of Rosie O'Donnell.


----------



## Myop (Jan 10, 2009)

and it looked


----------



## rjx (Jan 10, 2009)

like a creature


----------



## pdswife (Jan 10, 2009)

From Middle Earth


----------



## smoke king (Jan 10, 2009)

This particular feline


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 10, 2009)

wanted to have


----------



## smoke king (Jan 11, 2009)

her belly rubbed.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 11, 2009)

Then one day


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 11, 2009)

she ran away


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 11, 2009)

to the circus lol


----------



## Myop (Jan 11, 2009)

and she started


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 11, 2009)

flying like a


----------



## Toots (Jan 11, 2009)

butterfly, and then


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 11, 2009)

she met a


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 11, 2009)

a tom cat


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 11, 2009)

if he wanted


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 11, 2009)

that was a mistake. sorry.


and she asked


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 11, 2009)

him if he


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 11, 2009)

wanted some wine.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 11, 2009)

The tom cat


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 15, 2009)

laughed and said


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 15, 2009)

sure, I would


----------



## GrantsKat (Jan 15, 2009)

but I cant


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 15, 2009)

drink and drive


----------



## GrantsKat (Jan 15, 2009)

unless you could


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 15, 2009)

be my chauffeur


----------



## Glorie (Jan 15, 2009)

and drive the


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 15, 2009)

white stretch limo


----------



## radhuni (Jan 15, 2009)

and also the


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 16, 2009)

pink polka dot


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 16, 2009)

yellow striped van


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 16, 2009)

that is parked


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 16, 2009)

In my Driveway


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 16, 2009)

The we can


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 16, 2009)

go skiing with


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 17, 2009)

Kermit the Frog


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 17, 2009)

and miss piggy


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 17, 2009)

But before that


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 17, 2009)

they had to


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 17, 2009)

all go potty


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 17, 2009)

so when they


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 17, 2009)

pulled over to


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 17, 2009)

pick some flowers


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 17, 2009)

they stepped in


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 17, 2009)

and grabbed the


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 17, 2009)

whole plant instead


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 17, 2009)

then ran to


----------



## pdswife (Jan 17, 2009)

Burger King to


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 17, 2009)

buy a few


----------



## pdswife (Jan 17, 2009)

vanilla milk shakes


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 17, 2009)

and some fries


----------



## pdswife (Jan 17, 2009)

and he didn't


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 17, 2009)

get any ketchup


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 17, 2009)

so they left


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 17, 2009)

and went to


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 18, 2009)

a party at


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 18, 2009)

the White House


----------



## radhuni (Jan 18, 2009)

with his doggy


----------



## pdswife (Jan 19, 2009)

and pet ladybug


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 19, 2009)

on a leash


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 19, 2009)

in the rain


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 19, 2009)

But then pdswife


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 19, 2009)

appeared out of


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 19, 2009)

the clear blue


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 19, 2009)

sky with a


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 19, 2009)

fork and spoon


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 19, 2009)

and paper plate


----------



## B'sgirl (Jan 19, 2009)

adorned with some


----------



## pugger (Jan 19, 2009)

pickles and onions


----------



## pdswife (Jan 19, 2009)

and chocolate kisses


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 19, 2009)

all for JustMeToo


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jan 19, 2009)

JustMeToo was speechless


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 19, 2009)

when Luvs2Crook grabbed


----------



## GrantsKat (Jan 19, 2009)

the chocolate kisses


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 19, 2009)

as tears filled


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 19, 2009)

her big brown


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 19, 2009)

bag full of


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 19, 2009)

flowers fell out


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jan 20, 2009)

onto the table


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 20, 2009)

and she ran


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jan 20, 2009)

into the kitchen


----------



## Katie H (Jan 20, 2009)

for some towels


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 20, 2009)

but bglc32 kicked


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jan 20, 2009)

down the door


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 20, 2009)

and made Luvs2Cook


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 20, 2009)

give the flowers


----------



## pdswife (Jan 20, 2009)

to the dr


----------



## GrantsKat (Jan 20, 2009)

for a special


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 20, 2009)

pain pill for


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jan 20, 2009)

her foot pain


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 20, 2009)

Suddenly she screamed

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Jan 20, 2009)

OUCH, my toe


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 20, 2009)

and grabbed the

Barbara


----------



## Dove (Jan 20, 2009)

*her cell phone*


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 20, 2009)

"What's 911's number?"

Barbara


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 21, 2009)

9910


----------



## Erinny (Jan 21, 2009)

Suddenly a cow


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 21, 2009)

jumped out in


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 21, 2009)

front of her


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 21, 2009)

and the cow


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 21, 2009)

ran up and


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 21, 2009)

said "watch where


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 21, 2009)

you'r going maaaaaaaaaaam"


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 21, 2009)

you might walk


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 21, 2009)

in front of


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 21, 2009)

a deer and


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 21, 2009)

and be trampled


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 21, 2009)

on and crushed.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 21, 2009)

When the ordeal


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 21, 2009)

was all over,


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 21, 2009)

JustMeToo and lifesaver


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 21, 2009)

started to fight


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 21, 2009)

but then we


----------



## radhuni (Jan 22, 2009)

go to sleep


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 22, 2009)

and dream about

Barbara


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 22, 2009)

tomorrow and what


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 22, 2009)

trouble we can


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 22, 2009)

cause for Barbara L.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 22, 2009)

and her friends.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 22, 2009)

Luvs2Cook and bglc32


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 22, 2009)

tried to think


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 22, 2009)

about what they


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 22, 2009)

do to stop


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 22, 2009)

uncle Bob from


----------



## pdswife (Jan 22, 2009)

killing cat fish


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 22, 2009)

and cooking steaks


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 22, 2009)

So Uncle Bob


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 22, 2009)

decided to just


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 22, 2009)

sit and relax


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 22, 2009)

and get drunk.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 22, 2009)

on pepsi and


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 22, 2009)

gin and tonic.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 22, 2009)

But just when


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 22, 2009)

he thought the


----------



## pdswife (Jan 22, 2009)

the security envelope


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 22, 2009)

was safe to


----------



## pdswife (Jan 22, 2009)

open with out


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 22, 2009)

the key and


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 22, 2009)

without the code,


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 22, 2009)

but there was


----------



## pdswife (Jan 22, 2009)

a small problem


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 22, 2009)

with the envelope

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Jan 22, 2009)

that he had


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 23, 2009)

in his hand


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 23, 2009)

It was full


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 23, 2009)

of little spiders


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 23, 2009)

with creepy eyes


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 23, 2009)

wearing tiny sneakers


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 23, 2009)

and red bandanas.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 23, 2009)

They all started


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 23, 2009)

screaming and yelling


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 23, 2009)

at pdswife and


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 23, 2009)

JustMetoo until they


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 23, 2009)

ran away and


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 23, 2009)

hid under the


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 23, 2009)

computer desk and


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 23, 2009)

cried their little


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 23, 2009)

ity bity hearts


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 23, 2009)

inside out and


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 23, 2009)

flooded lifesaver's driveway


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 23, 2009)

Pdswife had to


----------



## pdswife (Jan 23, 2009)

soak up the


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 23, 2009)

tears with her

Barbara


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 24, 2009)

new bathroom towels


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 24, 2009)

which made her


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jan 24, 2009)

somewhat upset because...


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 24, 2009)

they were her


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jan 24, 2009)

very expensive towels


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 24, 2009)

So she decided


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jan 24, 2009)

to have them


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 24, 2009)

dry cleaned and


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 24, 2009)

save them for


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 24, 2009)

Luvs birthday gift.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 24, 2009)

cleaning the floor


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 24, 2009)

or else she


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 24, 2009)

use them to


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 24, 2009)

make little socks


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 24, 2009)

and teddy bears


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 24, 2009)

for the spiders


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 24, 2009)

to nest on


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jan 25, 2009)

during the game


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 25, 2009)

to keep warm


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 25, 2009)

and help eat


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 26, 2009)

all the snacks


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 26, 2009)

like the crackers


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 26, 2009)

and the cheese


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 26, 2009)

and drink wine


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 26, 2009)

and then sleep


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 26, 2009)

"No! Not again,"


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 26, 2009)

she said looking


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 26, 2009)

up at the


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 26, 2009)

big dark cloud


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 26, 2009)

and down came


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 26, 2009)

big drops of


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 26, 2009)

ice cold rain


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

and big drops


----------



## Myop (Jan 27, 2009)

of wet snow


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

in huge lumps


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 27, 2009)

that crushed their


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

big fat heads.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 27, 2009)

So bglc32 and


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 27, 2009)

Myop came over


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 27, 2009)

to help out


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

but they stopped


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 27, 2009)

and went shopping


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

for cheese and


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 27, 2009)

chocolate bon bons


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

and new teeth.


----------



## Myop (Jan 27, 2009)

And then they


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 27, 2009)

all started singing


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 27, 2009)

God Bless America


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 27, 2009)

and dancing like


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 27, 2009)

old  Michael Jackson


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

but they tripped


----------



## pugger (Jan 27, 2009)

over Ken dolls


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 28, 2009)

and landed in


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 28, 2009)

a black hole


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 28, 2009)

full of sticky


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 28, 2009)

raspberry ice cream


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 28, 2009)

and chocolate syrup


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

and then they


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 28, 2009)

started eating it


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 28, 2009)

with giant shovels


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

then they started


----------



## claire909 (Jan 28, 2009)

lifesaver said:


> then they started



Driving the car


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

and got the


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 28, 2009)

car stuck in


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

a big puddle


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 28, 2009)

of ice cream


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

but as they


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 28, 2009)

gave it gas


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

ice cream blew


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 28, 2009)

all over lifesaver


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

and JustMeToo and


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 28, 2009)

Luvs2cook and Bglc32                                       LOL


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

but just when


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 29, 2009)

they thought it


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 29, 2009)

was safe to


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 29, 2009)

get out of


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 29, 2009)

the car a


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 29, 2009)

big white seagull


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 29, 2009)

flew over them


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 29, 2009)

swooped down and


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 29, 2009)

grabbed lifesaver by


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 29, 2009)

her bra strap


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 29, 2009)

but it broke


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 29, 2009)

right off her


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 29, 2009)

and dropped her


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 29, 2009)

on her behind.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 29, 2009)

At this point,


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 29, 2009)

they realized that


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 29, 2009)

they were actually


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 29, 2009)

grabbing bglc32's bra


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 29, 2009)

and then they


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 29, 2009)

all started laughing


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 29, 2009)

because they thought


----------



## Myop (Jan 30, 2009)

it was funny


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 30, 2009)

But bglc32 didn't


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 30, 2009)

laugh at all


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 30, 2009)

she just screamed


----------



## Myop (Jan 30, 2009)

and yelled and


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 30, 2009)

slapped those tiny


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 30, 2009)

little faces till


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 30, 2009)

they were beet


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 30, 2009)

red and bleeding.


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 30, 2009)

Then she laughed


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 30, 2009)

like a hyena


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 30, 2009)

and started flying


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 30, 2009)

high and low


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 30, 2009)

daring them to


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 30, 2009)

i truely love


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 31, 2009)

bglc32 said:


> daring them to


 

stand up and


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 31, 2009)

fight for themselves


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 31, 2009)

and their neighbors


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 31, 2009)

and declare peace


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 31, 2009)

and then they


----------



## radhuni (Feb 1, 2009)

drink coffee with


----------



## radhuni (Feb 1, 2009)

cream biscuits and


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 1, 2009)

strawberries and they


----------



## bglc32 (Feb 1, 2009)

watched the superbowl


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 1, 2009)

with Jennifer Hudson


----------



## bglc32 (Feb 1, 2009)

singing proudly and


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 1, 2009)

beautifully the Nation


----------



## bglc32 (Feb 1, 2009)

all felt so


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Feb 2, 2009)

warm and fuzzy


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Feb 3, 2009)

that they decided


----------



## bglc32 (Feb 3, 2009)

to cheer and


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 3, 2009)

shout GO STEELERS


----------



## africhef (Feb 3, 2009)

and they are


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 3, 2009)

so excited that


----------



## Myop (Feb 3, 2009)

they celebrated with


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 3, 2009)

champagne and caviar


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 4, 2009)

and drank wine


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 4, 2009)

until they all

Barbara


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 4, 2009)

gained 10 pounds


----------



## bglc32 (Feb 7, 2009)

and their butts


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 7, 2009)

dragged behind them


----------



## bglc32 (Feb 7, 2009)

Then they decided


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 7, 2009)

to order pizza


----------



## bglc32 (Feb 8, 2009)

with extra cheese


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 8, 2009)

pepperoni and sausage


----------



## bglc32 (Feb 8, 2009)

The deliveryman said


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 9, 2009)

here's your cold


----------



## bglc32 (Feb 9, 2009)

bottle of coke


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 9, 2009)

and hot pizza


----------



## bglc32 (Feb 9, 2009)

But he forgot


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 9, 2009)

to box it.


----------



## bglc32 (Feb 11, 2009)

And it fell


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 11, 2009)

on top of


----------



## bglc32 (Feb 11, 2009)

the dogs head


----------



## radhuni (Feb 20, 2009)

and the dog


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 22, 2009)

went running off


----------



## bglc32 (Feb 22, 2009)

with their dinner


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Feb 23, 2009)

So now they...


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 23, 2009)

had to cook


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Feb 23, 2009)

whatever was available


----------



## Reanie525i (Feb 24, 2009)

Which wasn't much


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 25, 2009)

but cheese, sardines


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Feb 25, 2009)

and an old...


----------



## bglc32 (Feb 25, 2009)

loaf of bread


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 25, 2009)

with peanut butter


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Feb 25, 2009)

and horseradish sauce


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 25, 2009)

but when they


----------



## radhuni (Feb 25, 2009)

become fermented and


----------



## Reanie525i (Feb 25, 2009)

were beyond eating


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Feb 26, 2009)

they decided to


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 26, 2009)

order out Chinese


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 26, 2009)

but the chinese


----------



## bglc32 (Feb 26, 2009)

delivery man was


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Feb 26, 2009)

an idiot so...


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 26, 2009)

they exercised insted


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Feb 26, 2009)

of eating chinese


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 26, 2009)

and they had


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Feb 26, 2009)

beer and pretzels


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 27, 2009)

and exercised more


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Feb 27, 2009)

then they wanted


----------



## bglc32 (Feb 28, 2009)

to go swimming


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Feb 28, 2009)

in the Amazon


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 28, 2009)

and look for


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Feb 28, 2009)

giant slugs to...


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 28, 2009)

put in their


----------



## radhuni (Mar 1, 2009)

pocket with a


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 1, 2009)

Jello pudding cup


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Mar 1, 2009)

and whipped cream.


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 1, 2009)

Just as the


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 1, 2009)

giant slugs were


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 1, 2009)

about to crawl


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 2, 2009)

up their noses


----------



## radhuni (Mar 2, 2009)

and forehead, then


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 2, 2009)

someone yelled out


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 2, 2009)

for them to


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 2, 2009)

catch a bus


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 3, 2009)

but the bus...


----------



## DimityrDimitrov (Mar 3, 2009)

don't even stop


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 3, 2009)

so they walked


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 3, 2009)

all the way...


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 3, 2009)

to disneyworld and


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 4, 2009)

ran into Goofy


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 4, 2009)

when all of


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 5, 2009)

Orlando came into...


----------



## Seajaye (Mar 19, 2009)

a huge blizzard


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 19, 2009)

and they couldn't...


----------



## JustMeToo (Mar 19, 2009)

see in front


----------



## radhuni (Mar 19, 2009)

and their back


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 19, 2009)

so they felt...


----------



## radhuni (Mar 23, 2009)

something sticky and


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 23, 2009)

quite warm running...


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 23, 2009)

under their feet


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 23, 2009)

Which made them


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 24, 2009)

squirm, jump and


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 25, 2009)

scream with elation.


----------



## radhuni (Mar 25, 2009)

At last they


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 25, 2009)

settled down and


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 25, 2009)

ate apple pie


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 25, 2009)

and talked until


----------



## 112inky (Mar 26, 2009)

She went mad


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 26, 2009)

But before that...


----------



## radhuni (Mar 26, 2009)

she laugh at


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 26, 2009)

the girl jumping...


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 26, 2009)

over the fence


----------



## radhuni (Mar 27, 2009)

with a small


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 27, 2009)

squirmy electric eel.


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 27, 2009)

As fast as


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 27, 2009)

no one knows


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 28, 2009)

she yelled "yippi"


----------



## radhuni (Mar 29, 2009)

and dance with


----------



## 112inky (Mar 29, 2009)

the beautiful boy


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 29, 2009)

who was not...


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 29, 2009)

a boy at


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 29, 2009)

at all, but...


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 29, 2009)

a prince in


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 29, 2009)

a frog suit


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 29, 2009)

waiting to be


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 29, 2009)

hugged and kissed


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 29, 2009)

by the beautiful


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 29, 2009)

girl so that


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 29, 2009)

he could be


----------



## Boyz5 (Mar 29, 2009)

transformed into a...


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 30, 2009)

Tom Selleck look-a-like


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 31, 2009)

and the two


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 1, 2009)

could eat some...


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 1, 2009)

frog leggs and


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 2, 2009)

cheese curd pie.


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 2, 2009)

After they finished


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 4, 2009)

the pie they...


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 4, 2009)

ate became sour


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 5, 2009)

as a fresh


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 5, 2009)

they drank lemon


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 6, 2009)

doesn't make sense!


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok! Let's start over with: 

cheese curd pie.

They then decided

to go to 

the gym and 

their stomaches became

sour so they......................


----------



## JustMeToo (Apr 12, 2009)

rode the treadmill


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 12, 2009)

which made things...


----------



## JustMeToo (Apr 12, 2009)

mix together in


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 12, 2009)

their stomaches and


----------



## JustMeToo (Apr 13, 2009)

formed a ball


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 13, 2009)

and made everything


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 14, 2009)

come out purple


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 14, 2009)

pink and green.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 15, 2009)

The Doctor prescribed...


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 15, 2009)

some sugar pills


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 16, 2009)

to sweeten the


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 16, 2009)

the after effect


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 17, 2009)

which didn't work


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 18, 2009)

so they went


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 7, 2009)

for a walk


----------



## JustMeToo (Jun 7, 2009)

in hopes to


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 7, 2009)

meet up with


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 8, 2009)

I need to rephrase the one above... LOL

meeting up with


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 8, 2009)

some old friends


----------

